# Hendey lathe info wanted



## 682bear (Sep 24, 2019)

There is a Hendey lathe for sale near me that I am interested in... he says it was made in 1919, and refurbished a few years ago.




It has a very short bed, but looks to be in decent condition, and comes with some tooling... I'm not sure what or how much.

Are these generally pretty good machines? How do they compare to the South Bend lathes as far as quality and rigidity? I don't know yet what the swing capacity is...

I already have a South Bend 14 1/2 that will turn 36" between centers, but, hey, you can't have too many machines, right?

Thanks -Bear


----------



## benmychree (Sep 24, 2019)

That Hendy is a toolroom model, they were one of the best lathes of their era; South Bend does not even come close to the quality of a Hendy.


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 24, 2019)

Stout lathe. There is a guy on the practical machinist forum that goes by Hendyman. May ask him. He knows pretty much everything about Hendy lathes.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 24, 2019)

One feature that it has is lead screw reverse via a lever on the carriage, that is also actuated by stop collars on the reverse rod, with the feature, one can thread right up to shoulders or into blind holes, using appropriate recesses for the tool to run into.  It also accepts change gears for odd numbers of threads.


----------



## 682bear (Sep 24, 2019)

I just went and looked at it... it will swing about 12 inches over the ways. It has a 10 inch 4 jaw chuck and a Chinese QCTP (bxa I'm pretty sure). 

It has some surface rust, but the ways are in good condition with minimal wear. It should clean up nicely.

The biggest issue is with the drive system... the motor is not mounted, the pulley on the upper gearbox is damaged, and it needs new drive belts... so, I didn't get to see it run.

-Bear


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 24, 2019)

I found this on Vintage Machinery, 1920 model and it looks the same.   http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/430/3520.pdf


----------



## 682bear (Sep 24, 2019)

Richard King 2 said:


> I found this on Vintage Machinery, 1920 model and it looks the same.   http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/430/3520.pdf



Wow, thanks! That will be very helpful if I acquire the lathe!

-Bear


----------



## 682bear (Sep 26, 2019)

The Hendey came home today...
















Some assembly required...

-Bear


----------



## 682bear (Sep 26, 2019)

NCjeeper said:


> Stout lathe. There is a guy on the practical machinist forum that goes by Hendyman. May ask him. He knows pretty much everything about Hendy lathes.



This is what Hendeyman said about it...




-Bear


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Sep 26, 2019)

I think you got yourself a True Beauty there......I Even like the Green color!

I am interested in knowing what exactly is the purpose of that "Hook" on the cross slide face?


----------



## 682bear (Sep 26, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> I think you got yourself a True Beauty there......I Even like the Green color!
> 
> I am interested in knowing what exactly is the purpose of that "Hook" on the cross slide face?



I have the same question... honestly, I have no idea... 

-Bear


----------



## Janderso (Sep 26, 2019)

This is great fun.
Beautiful old lathe.


----------



## RobertB (Sep 26, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> I am interested in knowing what exactly is the purpose of that "Hook" on the cross slide face?


 For threading:


----------



## 682bear (Sep 26, 2019)

The Hendey operators manual calls that hook a 'thread stop for cross feed'...

IDK...

It came with a Chinese QCTP (bxa) and 5 bxa toolholders, and there were 5 Aloris toolholders (cxa), but no cxa tool post...?

Also in the box of 'stuff' were 7 solid carbide Kennametal boring bars... from 3/8 inch to 1 inch diameter... what does a 1 inch solid carbide boring bar cost?

-Bear


----------



## dulltool17 (Sep 26, 2019)

Looks like you've got a great platform, from which you can "build up" as it were..


----------



## 682bear (Sep 26, 2019)

RobertB said:


> For threading:



Ok, I understand, I think the rod has been replaced with a short piece of threaded rod on mine... I'll have to see what I can do about that...

-Bear


----------



## Boswell (Sep 26, 2019)

beautiful lathe


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Sep 26, 2019)

...


682bear said:


> Ok, I understand, I think the rod has been replaced with a short piece of threaded rod on mine... I'll have to see what I can do about that...
> 
> -Bear


It might just be threaded into its "Not needed" position!


----------

